# Sea monkeys?



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

I heard sea monkeys are brine shrimp, can you feed them to your fish?

The ones you get from those packets i mean


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> I heard sea monkeys are brine shrimp, can you feed them to your fish?


Yes they are and yes you can.

My response is based on the literature and not on experience.

Based on the literature filter them through a coffee filter and then rinse them before inducing them into your tank.

TR


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Brine shrimp are raised in very brine water (very salty), which is why most people rinse off the shrimp prior to feeding the fish. When I fed them to my fish, I never rinsed them out. I just syphoned some of the brine shrimp and squirted them into the tank.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

Sea Monkeys are a lot more expensive than brine shrimp though, you can get a box of brine shrimp eggs for around $3.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, love the marketing. Sea monkeys sound more exotic and rare compared to brine shrimp.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

wat is the difference then b/w them?


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

No difference between sea monkeys and brine shrimp. As I mentioned, sea monkeys sound more exotic and therefore, have been marketed that way.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

oooh exotic.....lool


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah. In the same line...

Like you can sell some Dihydrogen monoxide to terrorists groups, with the following information:

1. it can cause excessive sweating and vomiting
2. it is a major component in acid rain
3. it can cause severe burns in its gaseous state
4. accidental inhalation can kill you
5. it contributes to erosion
6. it decreases effectiveness of automobile brakes
7. it has been found in tumors of terminal cancer patients 

I wonder how many will actually buy them


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

why are you talking about Dihydrogen monoxide? and terrorists and death?


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmmm.

People should be warned about Dihydrogen monoxide!!!


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

why? lol i havent seen anything about dhmo. lol...is this one of thosej random blurts of bits of info?


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

I should stop. It's out of topic already.


----------



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

jones57742 said:


> musho3210 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard sea monkeys are brine shrimp, can you feed them to your fish?
> ...


SEA MONKEYS are not the "type" of brine shrimp you can feed to your fish.

this is from the sea monkey website

Sea-MonkeysÃ‚Â® are a unique species of brine shrimp, known by the scientific name of Artemia NYOS. We not only unlocked the most elusive secrets of their life cycle, we created new formulas to keep them alive under conditions found in the average homeÃ¢â‚¬â€an accomplishment never before achieved! Finally, after years of crossbreeding, we developed a hybrid. These amazing new hybrids grow larger and live longer than any "natural" variety of brine shrimp. Resulting from the most exquisitely sophisticated Ã¢â‚¬Å“aquaculture technologyÃ¢â‚¬Â, by true pioneers in this science, only the utmost resources of a leading marine biological research center working for a span of many years has made this project a complete success.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I raise "sea monkeys" in a sun tea jar. I use multiple jars(3-4) so that I have a constant supply. My angels, tetras, killies, and guppies love 'em. Good food for raising fry, too.


----------

